# bundesvan



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

has anyone heard of this company based in ? Torquay

They have expressed interest in buying our Hymer Merc

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it's Bundesvan?

http://www.bundesvan.co.uk/contact.php


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It's actually Bundesvan. We were going to buy a Pilote MH from him a few years ago, which was a very good price but unfortunately it had an engine management fault. We gave him a deposit on condition that the fault was sorted. He contacted us a week later to tell us that he had taken it to his local Mercedes dealer but they were unable to sort it out. They thought is was either the after market cruise control or after market alarm system which was causing the problem. 

We said we weren't interested without the problem sorted and he returned our cheque uncashed.

Would deal with him again though if he had something else we were interested in.

Joe


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

go onto google, maps, type in the postcode, move to street view and look at the house. Looks like this perosn is running the company from his own house. The advertisment gives full details and the address can be seen via street view. Ring them and talk?
Regards


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He sent someone today to look at the van, seems he has local assessors

Told to expect a phone call tomorrow

we will see, not giving it away

Mercedes Starline 640 Nov 2002 20,000 mls in excellent condition

Aware its not the best time of year to sell, but its not eating anything apart from insurance and we have already bought a new van

Aldra


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Bought our first motorhome from him (Nick Legge I think is his name) and was very well pleased with everything. He was based in Totnes then and used to source and import vans from abroad, mainly Hymers. Used to do the shows but I don't know if he still does. I would have no worries dealing with him again.

(No connection other than satisfied customer)


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Aldra

We have sold our motorhome through him. He knows what he is talking about and offers a fair price but obviously he needs to make a bit of profit!

No connection other than being satisfied customers. Best of luck with your sale.

Catz


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Bundesvan*

Bought one vehicle from Nick Legg of Bundesvan and then sourced our present one ourselves whilst in Germany taking Nicks advice and he then had it replated whilst we went on holiday. Excellent company can't do enough for you.
Marion & Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Good to know the company has such positive support

Aldra


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

charlieivan said:


> Used to do the shows but I don't know if he still does. I would have no worries dealing with him again.


Yes, certainly doing the shows in 2011 as our stand was opposite them a couple of times this year.

As far as I can remember when chatting to Nick, he started years ago when he imported his own motorhome, and things grew from there. I also spoke to a couple there who were with their motorhome that he was selling, and they said they always used him.

Haven't bought from them, but they did give us a couple of leads for new Brit Stops - so I think they're great! 

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sandra,

We bought our MH through (but not from) Nick Legge @ Bundesvan, and have been to his house in Torquay. It's a pity the previous owner wasn't as efficient as Nick was, sorting out the faults to be repaired/rectified prior to taking delivery. 
We would deal with him again.

Regards,

Jock.


----------

